# Papa, Mama, -



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

and their bastard adopted son.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Well, that "bastard adopted son" resembles his mother, just a little. :anim_lol:


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

which is the favorite?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

No resemblance as the "bastard" is plastic


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

... and baby makes three!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

chessail77 said:


> No resemblance as the "bastard" is plastic


1. It's black.
2. It's DA (although DAO)
3. It's semi-auto
4. It's 9mm (although a different length)
5. It's metal on top.
6. Its grip area is plastic.
7. _etc., etc., etc._
:mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Steve
you said it yourself that resemblance was "just a little" but that rascal is not the "Son of a SIG"


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

To answer the what is the favorite it would be the 226 but what of the three do I have with me the most it would be the LC9.
I would carry the 239 but I have gained some weight and I need to carry iwb. When I lose the weight I will be getting a good
holster and hope to carry it more often. And as far as it being the "Bastard", it has never failed to work with over 500 rounds of
all types of ammo and I am fairly accurate with it at realistic distances. As for the Sig's, they are so good they make me look like 
I know what I am doing. As a side bar, the 226 just came back from Sig NH where I had the shorter reach trigger, barrel re-crowned,
and night sights added. Have not been able to get to the range but will soon and let you all know how or if the changes made a difference.
Be safe and have a Happy New Year all, Frank.


----------

